# Story: Kung fu master puts a beat-down on the mister



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 18, 2010)

From "News of the Weird."  You should click on the link to read the other stories too, they're hilarious.

http://www.wcfcourier.com/lifestyles/article_46b9b2a4-ffaf-11de-a853-001cc4c002e0.html



> A man identified in China's Chongqing Evening News in November as Mr. Zhang, 32, admitted he is competitive with his wife and "never wants to lose an argument," but inevitably his contentiousness leaves him with "bruises and scars all over" because Mrs. Zhang is a kung fu master. After negotiations led by Mrs. Zhang's parents, she agreed by contract to limit any beatings to no more than once a week, with a parent-administered penalty for exceeding that.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Not enough info! Does the contractual limit of one beating per week include all beatings, or are additional, ah... "recreational" beatings allowed?
Thank you 'mam, may I have another?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 19, 2010)

Awww this is not news...it&#8217;s just being married to a Chinese woman :uhohh: 

Please don't tell my wife I said that.... I just got rid of the last set of bruises and I can't TAKE anymore scars :wah: :anic:


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds like foreplay....


----------



## wushuguy (Jan 24, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Awww this is not news...its just being married to a Chinese woman :uhohh:
> 
> Please don't tell my wife I said that.... I just got rid of the last set of bruises and I can't TAKE anymore scars :wah: :anic:




Traditional Chinese women are like that... but the bruises are from guasha or cupping... it's good for our health... right???!?!!!


----------



## Stac3y (Jan 25, 2010)

I know I sound like a broken record, but if the genders were reversed, would anyone think this was cute? I don't think so.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2010)

wushuguy said:


> Traditional Chinese women are like that... but the bruises are from guasha or cupping... it's good for our health... right???!?!!!


 
There is absolutely no way I will sit for guasha, did once and I will NEVER do that again,. But I do tell her that I am going to tell people that she beats me with a round hammer after cupping.  



Stac3y said:


> I know I sound like a broken record, but if the genders were reversed, would anyone think this was cute? I don't think so.


 
Didn't say it was cute.

And men who get abused by their wives in the US have a real hard time getting help. They are not taken seriously at all. I am however not talking form personal experience here this is based solely on discussions with people I have known that were LEOs and one was an ADA.


----------

